# Kaydee 708 uncoupler



## Caldwell77 (May 24, 2009)

greetings all. 

I'm trying to install Kaydee 708 electromagnet uncouplers into my Atlas track N scale layout. Lots of how to's on this and the installation went fine. To fit N scale I bent the magnetic plates slightly inward and ground down the outside edge to give a nice spacing between the plate and the rail. Then I ground down the top of the plate to match the height of the rails. 



My problem is the couplers aren't strong enough. They can uncouple some cars but not others and delayed action so I can push cars onto a siding doesn't work at all. The problem seems to just be one of voltage. I've tried different things with mixed results:

16V AC power supply: Marginal performance with some couplers (Althearn), no delayed uncoupling.
4 9V batteries (36V): Almost no result at all. Very little magnetizing
30V DC adapter: Same as batteries, very little magnetizing
110V / 10 amp AC wall outlet: Yep, you heard me right. I just stuck a couple wires into a power strip plugged into the wall and ran them straight to the uncoupler. And man did it work great! That sucker magnetized like a champ! ... For about 10 seconds before it blew up. 

OK, so from the wall outlet experience, I know it can be done. I just need to find a less destructive alternative. I'm puzzled as to why the DC options didn't work hardly at all. Does it make sense that DC power would be ineffective? The manufacturer suggests 12V DC power, but I don't see that doing squat.

Amps maybe? The 30V adapter only put out 1 amp. Don't know how much 4 batteries have, but it can't be much.

Anybody have any ideas?

Does anyone know where to find instructions on how to build a transformer which can be customized by volts and amps?


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

have you made sure that the hose(magnetic hook) is gauge at the right height.


----------



## Caldwell77 (May 24, 2009)

I think the hoses are gauged OK because a permanent magnet works fine. Too well in fact. I'm not using them because of the unintended uncouples.


----------



## Redmaxx (Jan 28, 2014)

Here is what they recommend:

We recommend a 8-12 volt DC power source(at least 3 Amps).


----------

